# How to install MAF on A6?



## 1quikdub (Jul 31, 2003)

DOes anyone have a DIY, on how to install a new MAF on a Audi A6 2.7T... I have the part brand new from Dealer, just want to make sure there are no tricks when installing.. 
THanks in advance!
David-


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: How to install MAF on A6? (1quikdub)*

there are no tricks. just remove all the plastic stuff around it, unplug the MAF, remove the MAF from the intake tubing (various clips and clamps), and replace with the new one..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

